
Hacked Roomba vacuum to become a 360° View telepresence robot - kilroy123
https://imgur.com/a/ntGEY
======
sslalready
Wow, impressive! The 360 view, LED moving indicator and full BOM shows some
attention to details. Also, the UX looks great. Very nice work.

------
ninju
Impressive!

